# Are my qualifications vallid in USA



## danno (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi All,
Its my first post & hope someone might have the answer to my problem. I am planning to get wed in Los Angeles this August. After which I plan to get green card for work etc. I have lived & worked as an electrician in London all my life & have all relevant UK certificates. But I am not sure if I will have to take any college courses or training to be recognized as an electrician in the U.S 
If anyone knows the answer, or can point me in the right direction, so that I can find out the answer, it would be much appreciated.
Dan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

danno said:


> Hi All,
> Its my first post & hope someone might have the answer to my problem. I am planning to get wed in Los Angeles this August. After which I plan to get green card for work etc. I have lived & worked as an electrician in London all my life & have all relevant UK certificates. But I am not sure if I will have to take any college courses or training to be recognized as an electrician in the U.S
> If anyone knows the answer, or can point me in the right direction, so that I can find out the answer, it would be much appreciated.
> Dan


A bit more difficult that that ... I dont know about CA ..but in my State it is highly Unionised.... you have to work for a member for so long and take further exams etc I believe ... I only know one person who tried but gave up ... CA may entirely different


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Electricians are licensed by states. You can start by reading here: Contractors State License Board

It's going to be an uphill struggle with plenty of perseverance required.


----------



## danno (Mar 2, 2010)

MANY THANKS FOR YOUR HELP, I WILL NOW CONTACT THE CALIFORNIA STATE LICENSE BOARD & EXPECT THEY WILL TELL ME EXACTLY WHAT I NEED TO ACHIEVE. BUT 1st IMPRESSIONS ON THEIR WEBSITE, LOOKS LIKE VERY LITTLE OF WHAT I HAVE ALREADY ACHIEVED IN 25 YEARS IN THE TRADE WILL BE OF ANY USE, TO ME BECOMING LICENSED IN CALIFORNIA.
THANKS AGAIN FOR THE GOOD STARTING POINTS.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

danno said:


> Hi All,
> Its my first post & hope someone might have the answer to my problem. I am planning to get wed in Los Angeles this August. After which I plan to get green card for work etc. I have lived & worked as an electrician in London all my life & have all relevant UK certificates. But I am not sure if I will have to take any college courses or training to be recognized as an electrician in the U.S
> If anyone knows the answer, or can point me in the right direction, so that I can find out the answer, it would be much appreciated.
> Dan


I think you should look into the reality of "getting a green card" before you worry about your electrician's license. The fact of your getting married in no way automatically ensures a "green card". There are still MANY hoops to jump through and lots of money to cough up! Also, don't forget that having a license does not in any way guarantee your getting a job in that field. Most construction related work is on contract, for which you have to work up and submit bids, not a permanent job. Also, being a contractor means being self-employed..no benefits, no job guarantees, pay your own Social Security and self-employment taxes....


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi Danno

All the other answers are excellent. 

From my point of view having been in the USA now for about three months the job market is very tough.

I am an Aircraft Engineer and have extensive Computer networking and database skills but am finding huge difficulty in even getting a response to the 30 or 40 applications I have made.

Try to think a little wider about what you could do in the States. I am not saying do not try to get electrical qualifications but do not limit yourself to just that field.

A friend of mine changed trades completely and is now a groundsman at a golf club!

Every best wish to you in your quest and keep us informed how you get on.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

danno said:


> MANY THANKS FOR YOUR HELP, I WILL NOW CONTACT THE CALIFORNIA STATE LICENSE BOARD & EXPECT THEY WILL TELL ME EXACTLY WHAT I NEED TO ACHIEVE. BUT 1st IMPRESSIONS ON THEIR WEBSITE, LOOKS LIKE VERY LITTLE OF WHAT I HAVE ALREADY ACHIEVED IN 25 YEARS IN THE TRADE WILL BE OF ANY USE, TO ME BECOMING LICENSED IN CALIFORNIA.
> THANKS AGAIN FOR THE GOOD STARTING POINTS.


Persevere with them. Stay friendly but firm. You might need to talk to more than one person there before you get to somebody who is used to dealing with your particular situation.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

coolbadger said:


> Hi Danno
> 
> All the other answers are excellent.
> 
> ...


It's a tough sell when you're fresh off the boat, doubly so with the economy the way it is at the moment. Try some tricks beyond the formal applications, e.g. knock a few doors down unannounced (the worst that can happen is they say no) or hanging out where the workers for whatever interests you buy their coffee to see if you can set up some networking.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Fatbrit said:


> It's a tough sell when you're fresh off the boat, doubly so with the economy the way it is at the moment. Try some tricks beyond the formal applications, e.g. knock a few doors down unannounced (the worst that can happen is they say no) or hanging out where the workers for whatever interests you buy their coffee to see if you can set up some networking.


Also watch the local press for job fairs. I got to one locally over the weekend and managed to hand my CV (Resume!) to people face to face.

Another friend recommended voluntary work as this again creates leads.

Having said all of that Fatbrit I quite like the idea of spending my day drinking coffee!


----------



## danno (Mar 2, 2010)

*Cheers to all*



Fatbrit said:


> Persevere with them. Stay friendly but firm. You might need to talk to more than one person there before you get to somebody who is used to dealing with your particular situation.



Many thanks to all who have advised me on this post, I originally meant to say that I would imagine the best starting point would be to get a job working for an electrical contractor. It seems that I can do that by proving my qualifications/apprenticeship & then taking an exam set by the state of California. I think the fee was about 175 dollars. Hopefully this might help out anyone else who has queries regarding if there trades are recognized. I would not be brave enough to come to LA & expect to be able to set straight up as a self employed contractor as regs & ways of doing business will have their subtle differences that I think would need to be learnt first. I was a little worried about the above comment re-lots of hoops to be jumped through & lots of money to be spent before getting green card! I was kinda hoping that once the K1 visa is approved, & I am married, then the green card process was more like a few forms, with about 1,000 in legal fees and about the same in filing fees to the state. (give or take a few hundred) Perhaps I am too optomistic. Anyway, thanks again to all of you & fingers crossed the economy picks up, especially in the contracting field in LA where I hear 1 in 4 construction workers are now out of work, and the general unemployment rate is over 12%
Due to great feed back, I dare say I will try & pick more brains at a later date. Bye for now Dan.


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

All the best Dan.

Keep us informed!


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

danno said:


> I was a little worried about the above comment re-lots of hoops to be jumped through & lots of money to be spent before getting green card! I was kinda hoping that once the K1 visa is approved, & I am married, then the green card process was more like a few forms, with about 1,000 in legal fees and about the same in filing fees to the state. (give or take a few hundred) .


its much like you say ... its just going thru a process ...you are doing it the proper legal way I foresee no problems at all ....you will probably have your green card in hand 4-6 months after you file for AOS


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

danno said:


> Many thanks to all who have advised me on this post, I originally meant to say that I would imagine the best starting point would be to get a job working for an electrical contractor. It seems that I can do that by proving my qualifications/apprenticeship & then taking an exam set by the state of California. I think the fee was about 175 dollars. Hopefully this might help out anyone else who has queries regarding if there trades are recognized. I would not be brave enough to come to LA & expect to be able to set straight up as a self employed contractor as regs & ways of doing business will have their subtle differences that I think would need to be learnt first. I was a little worried about the above comment re-lots of hoops to be jumped through & lots of money to be spent before getting green card! I was kinda hoping that once the K1 visa is approved, & I am married, then the green card process was more like a few forms, with about 1,000 in legal fees and about the same in filing fees to the state. (give or take a few hundred) Perhaps I am too optomistic. Anyway, thanks again to all of you & fingers crossed the economy picks up, especially in the contracting field in LA where I hear 1 in 4 construction workers are now out of work, and the general unemployment rate is over 12%
> Due to great feed back, I dare say I will try & pick more brains at a later date. Bye for now Dan.



If you're coming on the K1, budget 90 days after you marry till you have your EAD in hand and can work. It may be quicker. Just get your package together so you can mail it all the day after the wedding. Plenty of time to study for those exams.

I think you'll find electricity over here.........frightening! To connect two wires together, twist and screw a nut over them.


----------



## danno (Mar 2, 2010)

*lots of abreviations here*



Fatbrit said:


> If you're coming on the K1, budget 90 days after you marry till you have your EAD in hand and can work. It may be quicker. Just get your package together so you can mail it all the day after the wedding. Plenty of time to study for those exams.
> 
> I think you'll find electricity over here.........frightening! To connect two wires together, twist and screw a nut over them.


Cheers again for input, after working out what was meant by EAD & AOS Im now a bit more in the picture on timescales. Although I was under impression that a temp work doc may be obtainable while waiting for the main EAD. Although you are right that it also gives me some time to study. Hopefully all I will need to know is how to do up this twist & a screw nut contraption


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

danno said:


> Cheers again for input, after working out what was meant by EAD & AOS Im now a bit more in the picture on timescales. Although I was under impression that a temp work doc may be obtainable while waiting for the main EAD. Although you are right that it also gives me some time to study. Hopefully all I will need to know is how to do up this twist & a screw nut contraption


Don't worry too much about the twisting and screwing nuts. There is always tape to hold cables together!


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

danno said:


> Cheers again for input, after working out what was meant by EAD & AOS Im now a bit more in the picture on timescales. Although I was under impression that a temp work doc may be obtainable while waiting for the main EAD. Although you are right that it also gives me some time to study. Hopefully all I will need to know is how to do up this twist & a screw nut contraption


You used to be able to work from day one by using a tortuous process --- but that's now over, I'm afraid. First opportunity to work comes when your EAD is issued as part of your AOS package. 

Fir wire nuts, enjoy......


----------

